# Valid Procedure codes can be either ER HC IV or WK



## JRhea0715 (Feb 9, 2016)

Invalid Procedure Code Qualifier for Procedure Procedure 2: 37237.  Valid Procedure codes can be either ER, HC, IV, or WK.


----------

